# MyPyramid.Com...USDA propaganda?



## DaMayor (Feb 23, 2010)

My wife was given this website to use as a reference with her diet. The dietary information is, of course, based on the USDA food pyramid.

I think the food pyramid, and the recommendations therein, is more about keeping select farmers in business.

What do you think?


----------



## DOMS (Feb 23, 2010)

Food recommendations from the USDA have been shit for years.  

They make dire announcements about some food item being solidified death, and then having to recant.  Eggs are a good example of that.

Also, I thinks it's MyPyramid.gov - United States Department of Agriculture - Home, correct?


----------



## DaMayor (Feb 24, 2010)

DOMS said:


> Food recommendations from the USDA have been shit for years.
> 
> They make dire announcements about some food item being solidified death, and then having to recant.  Eggs are a good example of that.
> 
> Also, I thinks it's MyPyramid.gov - United States Department of Agriculture - Home, correct?



Yep, that's the one. I'm just frustrated with the way "trainers" and people who work at, well, let's say, "Nationally known, non-profit health organizations"....four letters....Village People......give out information and expect it to apply to or otherwise help every individual.


----------

